# pink chickens



## emerson (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/weird/Pretty-in-Pink-Chickens--297853281.html
http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/weird/Pink-Chickens-Roam-Portland-297854801.html


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Saw that one last week. I couldn't quite figure out, what was he thinking turning the birds loose in a public park?


----------



## emerson (Jul 15, 2012)

robin416 said:


> Saw that one last week. I couldn't quite figure out, what was he thinking turning the birds loose in a public park?


it said it in pic>>make people smile(something like that)


----------



## emerson (Jul 15, 2012)

i suggest yall please dont do that to yalls flock,just looks silly and maybe related animal cruelty(?)..i saw the owner got charged (like small fee)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It can be done safely with vegetable dyes or food coloring. I knew of one breeder that sprayed her white birds during Easter.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

There's actually a bylaw here aga isn't dyeing chicks, oddly enough. Chickens are ok, just not chicks. Anyway, I don't have an issue with safely making a white bird pink. I do have an issue with abandoning animals, especially to "make people happy" or whatever this persons claim was.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are laws against it here in different spots. They don't people buying these cute multi color chicks just to dump them when they become adults. Some places also have a minimum on how many chicks have to be bought.


----------



## MurrayTaylor (Jun 25, 2015)

The food coloring is not harmful to the chicks but some states outlaw the practice out of concern people will take the animals as novelty and not realize the work that goes into caring for a full-grown chicken.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Coloring chicks is considered inhumane.

This is just my thought of coloring them but I don't see the real reason I dyeing chicks. What's the real point in it. It does no good for them or any one except making little kids happy on Easter for there one colored chick and then forgetting about the chick when they grow up in to a non-dyed full grown hen. It has no real point except to make little kids happy for a day on Easter.

My opinion is that dying chicks for Easter is mean and inhumane and little selfish. I know I'm going on a big rant here but I think this is true...
People buy 1 colored chick, give it to their young kid and make the kid happy for alittle while but then when the chick looses the color or grows alittle the kid looses intreast and forgets about the chick.


----------



## chickens4me (Jun 28, 2015)

Well, personnaly I don;t think dying a chicken is any worse than me dying my hair. I do agree that dying baby chicks is bad, be like dying a little kids hair, but I see dogs with all kind of dye jobs, so why not chickens.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

It just seems kind of mean to them, I mean like when they pour them into a bowl with dye and mix them around in it.

I agree with you if they did it a little more humanely and gentler like instead ofpouring them in harmful dyes use plant based coloring and gently rub it in them.

This is just my thought and opinion of it but I don't see the reason in coloring chicks. It's harmful to them and doesn't do any good except just change there natural color.


----------

